# St Pete Beach/Tampa Bay in January



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm looking to take a trip down to Florida mid to late January, staying near St Pete Beach. I have a small fishing pier right outside the condo and can do some wading along the seawall. 

What can I expect to catch this time of year and what are recommended methods? Any charters anyone would recommend?

I've done the party boat fishing and will probably try it again. I went last October to the same area and had good luck casting for pompano and mackerel with spoons. Also caught catfish, sharks, and rays using cut bait and shrimp. We also took one of the smaller charters and did ok on grouper though not many keepers.

Thanks for any info


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Used the Pass O Grille boat out of St. Pete's. 1 and and half to 2 hours round trip to the fishing grounds. Won't do that again.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://hooksettingcharters.com/

Used this guy. Good price, pleasant personality, caught a fair amount of fish. Sheephead, lady fish, grouper, whiting, sea trout, maybe a few others. Would definitely use again.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info stickman.

What didn't you like about the pass-o-grille charter? The long ride out compared to the actually fishing time?

I used the Hubbard's marina party boat when I was a freshman in college and it was a good time - caught lots of fish (mostly snappers I think). I'm probably going to give them another try but also want to do a smaller boat again as well.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I just found out my uncle will be in town at the same time and invited me out for a day on his boat fishing the Estero River. I've heard that river fishing this time of year can be hot so I'm hoping for some good weather. 

Keep the info coming guys - lots to digest.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Have fun. Yes, 5 hours on the boat 4 hours driving around. Not very much time with lines in the water.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> Have fun. Yes, 5 hours on the boat 4 hours driving around. Not very much time with lines in the water.


Yeah that would suck. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just returned from my trip. Here is a summary of my trip. (caution pic heavy)


----------

